# FWA



## scouter5 (Dec 13, 2009)

just was curios of who was going. ill be liveing in orlando by then and my room mate is also going. so if any wanted to carpull and probly split a room so the cost isnt very much then that would be awsome. lmk


----------



## scouter5 (Dec 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## quayza (Dec 24, 2009)

Damit, yet something else i cant go to. I probably would of helped you out.


----------



## scouter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

quayza said:


> Damit, yet something else i cant go to. I probably would of helped you out.




that sucks


----------

